# S-ATA Festplatte / 2.4er Kernel / DMA ?



## MichaelRadke (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Forum,
ich soll hier einen Server prüfen und warten und denke, ich habe den Fehler gefunden, weshalb der so lahmt... guckt doch mal :


```
ipx99999:~# cat /proc/ide/hda/model 
Maxtor 6Y160M0
```

Es handelt sich um eine S-ATA Festplatte.


```
ipx99999:~# uname -a
Linux ipx11652 2.4.28 #1 SMP Tue Jan 11 15:46:35 CET 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
```

Ich stelle fest, dass kein DMA aktiviert ist.


```
ipx99999:~# hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:
 multcount    = 16 (on)
 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
 using_dma    =  0 (off)
 keepsettings =  0 (off)
 readonly     =  0 (off)
 readahead    =  8 (on)
 geometry     = 19929/255/63, sectors = 320173056, start = 0
```

...und dass auch kein DMA-Modus aktiviert werden kann...


```
ipx99999:~# hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:
 setting using_dma to 1 (on)
 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```


Wie verhält es sich
- beim Kernel 2.4.28
- mit S-ATA-Festplatten
- und dem DMA-Modus (UDMA) ?

Der muss doch m.E. aktiviert sein, um maximale Systemperformance herauszuholen - oder etwa doch nicht?

Grüße!
Michael Radke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich wuerde empfehlen den SATA-Treiber im SCSI-Subsystem zu nutzen. Und das wuerde nicht nur ich empfehlen, sondern auch die Kernel-config. 

Ich bin auf ein gravierendes Performance-Problem in Zusammenhang mit der High-Memory-Option gestossen. Der Server an dem ich arbeite hat 1GB RAM, welches nur voll verfuegbar ist wenn ich die aktiviere, dass bis zu 4GB RAM unterstuetzt werden.
Ansonsten sind es nur um die 900MB.
Jedoch ist das Problem, dass, wenn diese Option aktiviert ist, die Festplatte sowas von schnarchig wird, dass es ewig dauert z.B. den Kernel zu entpacken.
Auf normale ATA-Platten scheint sich diese Option nicht, oder zumindest bei weitem nicht so gravierend, auszuwirken. Zuhause nutze ich normales ATA, und dort rappelt alles schoen fix.

Ich nutze uebrigens den 2.6er Kernel.


----------

